# motegi mr122 in white on a white eco.. good idea?



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Im not to keen on this style. In 18x8 it might look ok. Reminds me of the Advan TC II but an uglier version.

The wheel needs an offset of 35-38mm for 18x8.


----------



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

Id like to keep the 17" so I can keep tire prices down. Plus I don't like big rims anyway lol.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What are you doing with the Eco wheels?


----------



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

I will probably sell them to recover some of my costs


----------

